# New York, New York



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I can definitely see the appeal of moving out to a neighbourhood on Jersey shore. You can still see the city, but can also breathe. And the idea of taking a ferry to work or for leisure is appealing. New York gets very hot in the summer, doesn't it?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very fine NYC set. I liked that sequence of entering that awesome harbour by sea.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some very good candid street shots too.


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Random street shots from Midtown and Upper East Side


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Why-Why said:


> Very fine NYC set. I liked that sequence of entering that awesome harbour by sea.


Its a commuter ferry from the very rich Jersey Shore suburbs to Downtown and 33rd Street. Couldn't imagine a nicer commute to work, the views are absolutely phenomenal, I just didn't have the camera to do it justice.


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

More of the magnificent Fifth Avenue, I just cant get enough of this beautiful street.


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

openlyJane said:


> I can definitely see the appeal of moving out to a neighbourhood on Jersey shore. You can still see the city, but can also breathe. And the idea of taking a ferry to work or for leisure is appealing. New York gets very hot in the summer, doesn't it?


Yes I stayed a week in Jersey Shore on the beach and it is a great place. 33-37c everyday was nothing like England for weather. Although Jersey is suburban it did also feel like a city because it just goes on for ages in every direction when you drive around it, houses were absolutely enormous. 
We also drove into Manhattan and the NJ turnpike is 16 lanes of traffic, never seen anything like it, then a huge free for all queue to get 16 lanes into the dual lane Lincoln Tunnel, like the wacky races! Also it cost $100 to drive into Manhattan with parking and Toll/Tunnel charges. 
The ferry was alot easier only 30 mins and $40, stress free commute, I guess though if you can afford to live somewhere like Rumson, NJ you aren't doing a regular 9-5 working in the city.


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Lower Manhattan/Soho/Greenwich Village


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Lower Manhattan/Soho


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

👏 Really good stuff this. I like your style.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful thread!


----------



## PeruGian10 (Mar 10, 2019)

great pictures and wonderful trip!


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Greenwich Village/ Lower Manhattan/ Soho / Tribeca


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

A Few from the River


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fine set! Love those Lower Manhattan cityscapes and the evening skyline from the Hudson.


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Lower Manhattan/Greenwich Village


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

10th Avenue and Madison Square Park


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Central Park


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Central Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## Peter Skawinsky (Nov 24, 2020)

OK my film about NY was delated from here lastly. Can You tell me where on US-SSC is topic about NEW YORK CITY - DISCUSS and all types of communicating different then photos only. Not showcase only. Thanx for answere  I've been researching but couldnt find one


----------

